# Motobecane le champion carbon fiber frame



## cs1

There's a lot of interest in the Chinese CF frames. Has anyone tried the Le Champion CF frame? Bike Island has them on sale for $699 shipped with a fork. These don't have a logo either. For that price I'm seriously thinking about getting one.


----------



## cs1

Actually the flat black frame looks good.


----------



## gordy748

Chinese frame is as Chinese frame does. Buying from somewhere like Motobecane gives you a quality guarantee and a warranty, as opposed to buying direct from somewhere like Hong Fu (though I understand that Hong Fu has a pretty good reputation in their own right).

Frames like the Motobecane will likely use yesterday's carbon weave and yesterday's lay-up knowledge. That's not a bad thing; if Formigli will use old-tech carbon to build a custom frame cheaper, then so can you.

The challenge is making sure this frame fits you. If you buy direct from China, you have a much greater range of frames and geometries to choose from. If you buy from Motobecane, you get a pre-fit geometry that may or may not suit.

If I were racing I would probably consider a Chinese frame or two. They're so cheap it's almost impossible not to succumb to the race + spare bike. Even for me as a Big Freddy Brand Snob, it's hard to ignore them. Question is what would you do with the frame if it's not something you really like; could you turn it into a winter trainer? If so then the cost may be worth it. But at $700 you are a third of the way to a brand new Waterford...

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Pacer1

*Carbon fiber?*

With all the steel in your signature I'm more than shocked you'd think of carbon fiber. Get a surly.


----------



## robc in wi

I looked at that frameset for awhile too but if you read some of the reviews the main complaint is that the fork is weak and noodley. My chinese carbon frame (Miracle MC-008) and it's fork don't have any of those issues and cost $200 less than the Motobecane even with $85 shipping. 16.5 lbs w/pedals and climbs and descends extremely well. I would keep searching if you want a cheap carbon frameset.


----------



## cs1

Pacer1 said:


> With all the steel in your signature I'm more than shocked you'd think of carbon fiber. Get a surly.


Well, it's funny you should ask that. I picked up a super clean Pacer a couple of months ago. But, I was thinking about going outside the box this time around.


----------



## Bremerradkurier

I'm also sort of in the market for carbon to replace my 13 year old alloy frame, and have been considering the Motobecane as well as the Neuvation FC100, November wheelhouse, and Sette Forza Elite frames; too bad Moto doesn't offer an upgrade to a carbon steerer fork.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

I'm riding on a Motobecane Immortal Pro and the frame and fork for that bicycle are solid, even on a 50mph + decent. I am not sure the reports of "noodley" for the Champion are correct either, my tri coach rode hers all over and never had any problems for the years she owned it. I asked too, as several people were asking me about my Immortal and I told them about the Champion as well.


----------



## Pacer1

Well that would be out of the box. I'd love to see it when you get it. By the way what group do you plan on usings on it?


----------



## Local Hero

cs1 said:


> There's a lot of interest in the Chinese CF frames. Has anyone tried the Le Champion CF frame? Bike Island has them on sale for $699 shipped with a fork. These don't have a logo either. For that price I'm seriously thinking about getting one.


What size? 

I have a red and black 56cm sitting in my garage. I'll ship it with the fork for $375. If you're worried about the front end being "noodley" I'll even throw in a Felt HM carbom fork I have lying around for an extra $25. $400 total. $430 and I'll include the carbon ritchey seatpost. 

Why do I have it and why am I selling it? I rode it for under 300 miles (excellent condition) and then bought an s-works tarmac frame and switched over the components.


----------



## Pacer1

Post a picture of it.


----------



## Local Hero

It's boxed now. If someone is actually interested I'll unbox it and take some pictures. I plan on doing that soon anyway and putting it on ebay. Anyway, this is it built up:


----------



## cs1

Local Hero said:


> It's boxed now. If someone is actually interested I'll unbox it and take some pictures. I plan on doing that soon anyway and putting it on ebay. Anyway, this is it built up:


Very nice bike. How did it handle and ride in your opinion?


----------



## Local Hero

It's a fine bike. 

In comparison to my s-works tarmac...the tarmac takes it. No question. But what would we expect? My biggest (pun intended) reason for selling it is the size. It's just too big for me. My tarmac is a 54 and that fits better. If the Motobecane were a 54 I would certainly built it up as an alternative to my race bike. 

I have to go ride now. I'll come back soon and give a better description if you want.


----------



## cs1

WOW, it looks like this thread was moved. So, it's OK to have a thread about no name Chinese frames. But if you use the name of a not to cool brand it gets dumped to the bottom of the boards where no one will read it. Well, that seems fair to me, said dripping with sarcasm!


----------



## Local Hero

It's probably halfway my fault, for offering the sale of a bike...


----------



## SBard1985

Another consideration, seems like Local Hero already did this. I bought a complete from bikes direct, the motobecane immortal with sram force, and took what I needed to build up my 2006 caad8 frame I've had sitting around for a few years. It was cheaper than buying the groupset by itself, and I was still left with parts to sell. I made out in the deal, lets just say that. If you don't mind the moto badge, and just want to try the carbon frame, buy the complete build, then sell off everything you don't want.


----------



## spacejamz

Price now for the Le Champion CF frame is $595.95. I will have my LBS swap out the components on my 2004 Windsor Falkirk (full ultegra) to the new frame. Have my fingers crossed.


----------



## spacejamz

Ordered the frame on Sunday and UPS just dropped it off...No damage to the box at all...Will drop it off at the LBS for the swap out in a few hours....


----------



## spacejamz

Top pic is the new one...Bottom one is what my old bike looked like...this had a clamp on front derailleur which I had to replace with a braze-on one...


----------



## artie159

Just ordered a Flat Black 56 cm frame. Will be building it up with 105 group for a friend.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Do you still have the bike? If so how does it ride, and what are your impressions of the frameset? Was it worth the cost to upgrade?

I have a Windsor Knight, and am thinking of grabbing one of these frames for $595.


----------



## artie159

Do it !!! Once we saw what the frame looked like my friend blew the budget , he ordered from Colorado Cyclist a complete Ultega group including wheels.
The bike looks fantastic.


----------

